# Breeding Almonds



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

G'day was wondering how I would go about breeding Almonds at a guess figure the basics' are dilute and grizzle?? or is the Almond a specific gene which needs to be introduced?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, you need the almond gene to breed almond.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, almond is a gene. It's dominant, so you only need one copy of the gene for it to show up. It's advised to breed almonds to non-almonds, to prevent the genetic problems that can come with homozygous (pure) almonds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's some more info on it:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/qualmond.html


----------

